# Database Discussions > Sybase >  SQL Script Formatter

## Doug Olsen

Short of installing the full VB 5 development env. on a machine, does anyone know of a shareware package or sql-script that&#39;ll format SQL text strings (such as that produced by SQL Profiler) and render it more legible ?

I recall a script from my Sybase days called nice.sql which did exactly that, but I cannot get hold of it anywhere.

thanks in advance

doug olsen

----------

